# Grizzly wheel on a brute



## mxhunter147 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the opportunity to buy some wheels and tires off a grizzly. I know the lug pattern is the same but is the offset the same so these will work on my brute force?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

What kind of wheel is it a stock or aftermarket?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Same question as above....? Aftermarket will for sure work, the first set of 29.5s I bought for my brute were on SS212s that came off a Grizz. Stock on the other hand, I'm not sure one way or the other.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

well i bought a set of laws (skinnys) they were on stock grizz rims, they fit with my 1" spacers...but i did not run them except around the yard.. they fit ..i just dont know in a true riding situation, what they would do..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They will work, especially if aftermarket. I bought rims from a grizz owner for my 07 brute and they were perfect.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Even if they're stock they'll work I had a set of the SE wheels on mine for a little while I couldn't tell any difference in the offset.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on what yr brute i know that grizzly rims will not work on my '09 brute cuz of the hubs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You just have to grind the tabs off


----------



## mxhunter147 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah it's an 06 brute and the wheels are ss212's so I should be good. I appreciate the help guys


----------

